Ask HN: What is your side project this month? - jiten_bansal
======
daleholborow
In a stroke of timing, I released this today:

[http://simplesuomi.com](http://simplesuomi.com)

I'm an Aussie trying to learn some Finnish now that I live in Helsinki, so I
made this little app and plan to send it to some mates of mine.

------
billconan
I'm making a document host website, similar to readthedocs, but more friendly
for c++.

